# softplastic lures



## RAT DADDY (Jun 2, 2009)

What is your favorite soft plastics lures and why? Is it what you grew up using or is it because of certain colors that they make? What makes that lure standout from the rest of the others to you? Yes lure companys you can jump all in on this thread


----------



## RAT DADDY (Jun 2, 2009)

If another lure company made a color that you have confidence in it would you be more willing to buy that lure from them? Or is there other colors in your head that you don't see out there that maybe you would like to see hit the selfs?


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

*Plum/Chartreuse Tail 4" Sea Shad*

it just feels right 

Edit: I have been called a tackle ho by many many!


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

Its like Crack for Trout


----------



## j wadd (Sep 21, 2009)

any thing in redshad works for me... i prefer the original assassins with th split bellys.. the assassin eels work great too


----------



## RAT DADDY (Jun 2, 2009)

Well for me its the Texas Red color by bass assissins and also the red shad by bass assassins the red shad color is really a black on top and marron color on the sides and bottom. The texas red is clear plastic on top with red glitter all in it and a pearl pink color on bottom. I would love to see more clear plastic baits with lots of glitter in them for those sunny days. I know they make the pre gold glitter ones like that and they are sweet. I would like to see some like that with a orange type color glitter in them and a pure red glitter ones. Maybe even one full of pink glitter might be pretty sweet as well.


----------



## BMTAngler (Aug 17, 2008)

These are my "Go To" soft plastics right now. They change as I try new colors.


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

Rat Daddy this is one of my favorites made by DOA. Works great when there is sun.

Gold Glitter and the also make a red/gold glitter.








http://www.doalures.com/store/index.cfm/category/65/shad--jerk-baits.cfm


----------



## RAT DADDY (Jun 2, 2009)

I will post a pic of my go to baits when I get to the house later


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Stanley Wedgetails*

This is my Fav. They all work . It's what on the otherside of that lure that makes it work.

Still waiting for the TTF Patriotic red, white and blue plastic to come out.

Maybe by Memorial day ?


----------



## Hammer-Time (Feb 11, 2010)

I grew up using these lures. My Father and Grand-Father came up with this mold and sold them in the 80s. We always used Coke-Bottle Green, Strawberry, Chartreuses, and Irridescent. Here are a couple pictures of what they look like. Me, My Brother, and Dad still make them and use them, just added some more colors. They have always produced great for Flounder, Trout, and Reds.


----------



## RAT DADDY (Jun 2, 2009)

Yep I like that DOA lure a lot that is what I am talking about I used that one in Corpus and it was awesome I also used the one with the red glitter on top of the gold glitter it looks awesome in the clear water and sunny days the results in fishing it were awesome as well compared to the other colors. Just thinking a orange glitter like that and pink would be the bomb as well.


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

This is what I use most of the time. I catch fish with them and they are made to last. The material is tough, but very pliable. After a while they start getting a little fuzzy and if one gets a big tear in it I'll change it.

Every now and then I'll try another brand or color, but always come back to the devil eyes. TTF makes a rattling jig head that I will use some times and there is the rockport rattler, but I haven't tried them yet.


----------



## RAT DADDY (Jun 2, 2009)

Dang hammer time those are some good looking shrimp tails yall are making


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

first choice - brown lure devil eye in pink
second choice - TTF trout killer in Morning Glory
third choice - Bass Assasin - chicken on a chain
fourth choice - Norton Sand Eel in LSU
fifth choice - 4" Gambler Flapping Shad in watermelon


no matter what conditions, I start off with #1 or #2 if I am fishing soft plastic. But like any true tackle ho, I have multiple colors in the brands listed above. 


I am liking the Big Mino in morning glory and east beast more and more. Same goes with the flapping devil from brown lures.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Kelly Wiggler, Red / White tail. Just catches em' all. 99% of the time. Po mans plastic. lol


----------



## RAT DADDY (Jun 2, 2009)

Ya that red with white tail will always be in a box of mine its one of those colors that always showed results for me it use to be my color when the cocaho lures were the swim bait of choice


----------



## Hammer-Time (Feb 11, 2010)

RAT DADDY said:


> Dang hammer time those are some good looking shrimp tails yall are making


Thanks, if you are ever around the Sabine area let me know and I will give you a few. I just finished the mold of a new paddle tail design and should have the first one poured today. As of right now we are not selling them, just having fun making them and using them. We are calling them Coastal Hookers.


----------



## RAT DADDY (Jun 2, 2009)

I would like that I was just in the Sabine area for the last few weekends was fishing the XRT their. I have never fished that area before and I tell you what I'm ready to go back but prolly won't be anytime soon got freeport tourney then of to Rockport busy summer of redfishin for me. I think that is pretty cool yall make ur own lures to use.


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Texas tackle factory killer flats minnow in Pumpkinseed/Chartruese..... It is OUTSTANDING................

My second favorite is TTF KFM in East beast


----------



## Hammer-Time (Feb 11, 2010)

It is not very hard to make your own lures. Just requires an idea of what you want, some time, and about $50.00. It really saves me money in the long run. Lures are really marked up, but fishermen will pay anything that would or could work, including myself. Let me know if you ever want to make your own lures and I can give you tips and all of the information needed.


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

just give them to me Hammer-Time. I'll make suuuuuure he get's them in Rockport!


----------



## RAT DADDY (Jun 2, 2009)

Or maybe I can spot you some money for some lure colors to try out that I have in my mind and see how well it will work  I would like to see that paddle tail lure when you make one


----------



## RAT DADDY (Jun 2, 2009)

LOL good one.... Well if they don't make it to me at least show me the pics of the fish you caught with them.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Day glow Corky Devil...I catch fish on this color year round.


----------



## Hammer-Time (Feb 11, 2010)

RAT DADDY said:


> Or maybe I can spot you some money for some lure colors to try out that I have in my mind and see how well it will work  I would like to see that paddle tail lure when you make one


We have tons of colors, if you like a color just send me a picture of it and I can try to make it as close as possible. We are sponsoring a pro and he wanted a special color so we made it for him. He caught 3 nice trout on them last weekend.


----------



## RAT DADDY (Jun 2, 2009)

Bocephus looks like you caught all the fish in trinity bay with that one lure


----------



## truckin_angler (Mar 24, 2010)

anyone ever have a problem with trout biting a plastic in half?? i was fishing pepper cove last year and was throwing brown lures in white and chart and they were biting them completely in half,not a knock on brown because i had some ttf in the same color and they ended up in half also.


----------



## BMTAngler (Aug 17, 2008)

Sure it was trout? Im not sure of your location but could it have been macks?


----------



## RAT DADDY (Jun 2, 2009)

Hmm... Kind of sound like blue fish or something not sure about trout doing that were they bit in half real clean?


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

truckin_angler said:


> anyone ever have a problem with trout biting a plastic in half?? i was fishing pepper cove last year and was throwing brown lures in white and chart and they were biting them completely in half,not a knock on brown because i had some ttf in the same color and they ended up in half also.


I've had that happen but it wasn't trout that were doing it.


----------



## RAT DADDY (Jun 2, 2009)

Hammer I will get with you on that but the color I have in mind I don't see them on selves it would be like the DOA lure pic that is on this thread with the clear plastic and the glitter all inside of it


----------



## truckin_angler (Mar 24, 2010)

well my grandpaw was calling pepper i think maybe also seivers cove i think thats what it says on the map its about halfway down bolivar coming from the dikke going towards roll over. there is a little cut there leading to a back lake,also i saw some kind of construction going on in that area some big time dirt work going on dozer and scrapers. i kinda sure it was trout because when when they werent biting them in half it was specks we were bringing in so who knows. one of the few times ive had plastics work for me,usually have better luck with shrimp. that day they wouldnt hit shrimp ut tore them up on plastics,lol go figure


----------



## RAT DADDY (Jun 2, 2009)

Blue fish will run with the trout when the water starts getting good they will cut a softplastic in half in a heart beat. To me they are like saltwater peranas lol. I was taking the hooks out of one I caught on a topwater and it clamped down on my hand I wanted to die. It took a chunk out of my hand.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Cocahoe Minnow, 4" , Pearl/blackback

Been my #1 since 1988


----------



## RAT DADDY (Jun 2, 2009)

I was wondering when someone was going to say the cocahoe they have been around for a very long time I started with those and I don't ever seem to use them anymore not sure when the last time I bought some of those


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

the hackberry hustler.


----------



## bdriscoll (Jan 6, 2007)

Norton sand eel Jr.


----------



## specsultan (Apr 2, 2009)

Hey, Hammer-Time, I live in Beaumont. How can I get a hold of a few prototypes ?


----------



## goldie (Nov 17, 2008)

glow cocahoe with chartruese tail or strawberry red with the white tail , cant forget pumpkin seed with chartruse tail


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Pretty good color! And when they get beat up...that red Sharpie helps too! :biggrin:


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

I learned to fish on bass assassins. Plum/chart, plum, pumkin seed and limetreuse were my go to baits. A few years ago I starting using norton sand eel jrs because you can catch a lot of fish before changing baits and as a guide that saves me money. Glo/chart is what I use almost exclusively when using nortons and I use it still any time I fish the birds. But since the Big Nasty baits have come out I now have a new favorite which is their red shad soft style bait. That is a killer bait and it is now my go to bait.


----------



## corykj (Oct 30, 2008)

morning glory trout killer II, morning glory big mino, morning glory 6" gamblers... basically anything morning glory for me.


----------



## willfish4food (Aug 13, 2005)

ive never really fished with soft plastics for trout, but how do yall work these lures? bumpin off the bottom or just reeling it in with jerks every now and then or what? thanks


----------



## RAT DADDY (Jun 2, 2009)

with the paddle tails baits I mix it up in deeper water I pop them with a steady retrieve and with rat tail lures i bounce them of the bottom or under a poppin cork


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Mine is the TTF Killer Flats minnow in pumpkinseed with chartruese tail.


----------



## IsleSurfChunker (Sep 25, 2009)

There's probably been more fish caught on the original Kelly Wiggler Strawberry/White tail then any other soft plastic. I still throw 'em and the fish still hit 'em. 
Hammer time, those hand poured tails look like the old timey original Tout Tails. Those Tout Tails were so good that name was applied to every shrimp tail bait for years. I catch myself still referring to all soft plastics as Tout tails every now and again.
I know they work, and they are just enough for the fish, any fish, to not hit short.
Someone mentioned having their shrimp tail bitten in half. In my experience, 35+ years of bay fishing, flounder will do that more then most, they are experts at short striking, IMHO. 
This is a good thread topic!


----------



## SpoonFedRed (Mar 30, 2010)

This is the only bait I ever used when i was in high school back in the eighties. I have honestly never thrown this bait without catching something! The problem is these are my last two and I can't find these anywhere. I don't think it's rootbeer....it's more like smoke with a firetail. Anyone seen 'em?


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Looks like a rootbeer firetip Kelly Wiggler to me...if so, here's where you can get more.

http://www.kelleywigglers.com/ShrimpTail.html


----------



## bbgarcia (Mar 23, 2008)

Back in the day and still now, the H&H Sparkle Beetle and Cocahoe Minnow in chartreuse, avocado w/ chartreuse, white, or clear / chartreuse.

I now like the Deadly Dudley Jr. straight tail in LSU and the Deadly Dudley Terror Tail in Blue Moon/chartreuse. 

TTF KFM's in dark colors w/ chartreuse tails are good also

DOA shrimp in Pearl w/ chartreuse and Root Beer /chartreuse


----------



## pelochas (Jun 15, 2005)

trophytroutman said:


> the hackberry hustler.


Wow i been looking all over for this tail. Where can i buy them locally in houston

this tail has a great action and has brought many trout for me


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Hard for me to tie on anything other than the Flappin Devils since they came out. I like the pink for clear water & amber w/ chartreuse tail for off color. I'm waiting for Jake to make a solid limetreuse for nasty water.


----------



## SpoonFedRed (Mar 30, 2010)

Bocephus said:


> Looks like a rootbeer firetip Kelly Wiggler to me...if so, here's where you can get more.
> 
> http://www.kelleywigglers.com/ShrimpTail.html


Thanks....


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

pelochas said:


> Wow i been looking all over for this tail. Where can i buy them locally in houston
> 
> this tail has a great action and has brought many trout for me


The Hackberry Hustler will be available from TTF in the next 4-6 weeks. You can watch a video of the All New Hustler at www.hackberryrodandgun.com and/or www.teamttf.com

The Hustler will be available online and many of your favorite retail locations throughout Texas, Louisiana and Mississippi.

The Hustler wil be packaged like all other TTF Baits. The Sticker on the bag will read "Hackberry Rod & Gun's Legendary Hackberry Hustler"

TTF


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Texas Tackle Factory.........................sent U a pm--?


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

Swampus said:


> Texas Tackle Factory.........................sent U a pm--?


Okay, I'll check it out.

TTF


----------



## jhbarc (Aug 28, 2006)

*Flapin Devil*



Blk Jck 224 said:


> Hard for me to tie on anything other than the Flappin Devils since they came out. I like the pink for clear water & amber w/ chartreuse tail for off color. I'm waiting for Jake to make a solid limetreuse for nasty water.


I recently purchased several packs of these in Amber-Chartruese Tail and Plumtruese. I realy like the action but I had a big problem with the tail catching on the hook of my Strike Pro jig heads. This would cause my line to twist severely. Anyone else having this issue? If you are not having this issue what could I be doing wrong.

PS I do not have this issue with the devil Eyes.


----------



## davidking (Apr 27, 2010)

Hard to go wrong with a red kelley wiggler with a white tail. They aren't sold in Houston anymore as far as I know, but you can buy them on the lower coast or online. My dad swears by touts and has his whole life. Personally, I love saltwater assassin jerk shad in plum/chartreuse


----------



## pelochas (Jun 15, 2005)

Texas Tackle Factory said:


> The Hackberry Hustler will be available from TTF in the next 4-6 weeks. You can watch a video of the All New Hustler at www.hackberryrodandgun.com and/or www.teamttf.com
> 
> The Hustler will be available online and many of your favorite retail locations throughout Texas, Louisiana and Mississippi.
> 
> ...


i guess this mold was from another maker before? i still have a couple of the plastics and its identical mold except the color.


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

pelochas said:


> i guess this mold was from another maker before? i still have a couple of the plastics and its identical mold except the color.


It's the same bait. Buzz Stansel was hand-pouring the Hustler at the HR&G Lodge until the last few hurricanes wiped his operation out. TTF took the small silicone mold and designed a 40 cavaity injection mold based off the same mold Buzz used in the past.

TTF is going to use the soft plastic formula we use on all our baits...tough body with soft floppy tail. This gives the bait lots of wiggle in the back and a good wobble motion in the front.

Thanks for asking,

TTF


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

davidking said:


> Hard to go wrong with a red kelley wiggler with a white tail. They aren't sold in Houston anymore as far as I know, but you can buy them on the lower coast or online. My dad swears by touts and has his whole life. Personally, I love saltwater assassin jerk shad in plum/chartreuse


Marburgers in Seabrook has Kelley Wigglers. Nice people. People at KW are fine folks also.


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Haven't seen them in a while, but those paddle tail Gamblers used to be one of my favorites.


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Academy carries the Gamblers.


----------



## sharplazer (Feb 25, 2010)

11 lures mentioned, but what species?


----------



## sharplazer (Feb 25, 2010)

EYEDEAL EYES from flounderpounder make all these soft plastics look and fish better. I throw all this plastic but i add those rattling eyes to them. Got them from them at the fishing show and use them all the time in my plastics.


----------

